# Ewig nasser Hintern - Ich bin's LEID !!!



## Glxxssbxrg (3. September 2007)

Hallo,
ob im Kajak oder beim Watfischen - ich werde immer nass und es reicht mir jetzt so langsam!!!
Wathose...Watfischen -entweder ein Loch in der Hose (kommt "Gott sei DanK" nur noch äußerst selten vor) oder Schwitzwasser. Was kann man dagegen machen??
Ebenso beim Kajak - und beim BB mit Gummihose wäre das wohl nicht anders.

Beim "Sit on top" - Kajak sitze ich ja mit einer Gummihose in der Feuchtigkeit. Da bin ich mir schon nicht mehr sicher, ob das Schwitzwasser oder evtl. sogar Feuchtigkeit ist, die von außen - trotz heiler Hose - reinkommt.
Wer hat Tipps?  Gib's da evtl. was?

Burkhard


----------



## slowhand (3. September 2007)

*AW: Ewig nasser Hintern - Ich bin's LEID !!!*

Iiiih, Schwitzwasser! Fast so schlimm wie Wurstwasser...


----------



## Hooked (3. September 2007)

*AW: Ewig nasser Hintern - Ich bin's LEID !!!*

Stichwort: "Atmungsaktive Wathose"


----------



## Gardenfly (3. September 2007)

*AW: Ewig nasser Hintern - Ich bin's LEID !!!*

das hilt : http://www.attends.de/content.asp?LanguageId=49&Part=man&ContentId=73

:m

nee im Ernst pumpe deine Wathose mit Luft auf und tauche sie unter Wasser, wie beim Fahrradschlauch, wo die Blasen sind ist das Loch oder du Schwitzt einfach etwas mehr bei den Touren.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. September 2007)

*AW: Ewig nasser Hintern - Ich bin's LEID !!!*



Gleissberg schrieb:


> Beim "Sit on top" - Kajak sitze ich ja mit einer Gummihose in der Feuchtigkeit.


Ist das jetzt auch irgendwie eine besonders ferkelige Praktik? |kopfkrat


----------



## AlBundy (4. September 2007)

*AW: Ewig nasser Hintern - Ich bin's LEID !!!*

@ Gleissberg,

laß dich nich verunsichern! Ich habe z.B. im Sommer auch Neopren an  den Haxen, *mir egal was and**ere denken!*

Ich fahr damit nicht schlecht, wie gesagt: jedem wie's gefällt! #h


----------



## Demo432 (4. September 2007)

*AW: Ewig nasser Hintern - Ich bin's LEID !!!*

Wichtig ist in erster Linie, daß man s.g. Funktionsunterwäsche trägt. Natürlich auch im Hochsommer. Diese Unterwäsche bewirkt, daß die Feuchtigkeit von der Haut ferngehalten wird. Auf keinen Fall solltest Du Baumwollsachen (Hosen, Socken) unter der Wathose tragen- ganz ohne sowieso nicht! Diese saugen sich mit Wasser voll und durch die Verdunstungskälte fängt man schnell das Frieren an.
Voraussetzung für eine angenehme Fischwaid in Wathosen ist allerdings, daß die Wathosen dicht sind un regelmäßig gewartet und gepflegt werden. Also unbedingt beim Ankleiden darauf achten, daß man keine Steinchen in den Watschuhen hat, die die Neoprenfüßlinge durchlöchern würden.


----------



## antonio (4. September 2007)

*AW: Ewig nasser Hintern - Ich bin's LEID !!!*

wenn du durchs schwitzen nicht mehr naß werden willst wirst du um eine atmungsaktive hose nicht drumrumkommen.

gruß antonio


----------



## aesche100 (4. September 2007)

*AW: Ewig nasser Hintern - Ich bin's LEID !!!*

Eine gute Faserpelzhose hat mich bis jetzt noch immer trocken gehalten.Ansonsten noch Funktionsunterwäsche und immer die Wathose umdrehen, wenn Du mit dem Angeln fertig bist.Bei Stiefeln an der Wathose stopf ich die immer mit Zeitungspapier aus, das nimmt dann die Feuchtigkeit auf.


----------



## Glxxssbxrg (4. September 2007)

*AW: Ewig nasser Hintern - Ich bin's LEID !!!*

Danke erst mal für die Tipps!!!

Dabei taucht bei mir die Frage auf, ob atmungsaktive Wathosen auch wirklich dicht gegen das Eindringen von Wasser sind. Mit der sogenannten Funktionsunterwäsche werde ich das mal ausprobieren. Ich hab gedacht, dass gerade Baumwollsachen gut wären; aber ich lasse mich gerne belehren.

Danke
Burkhard


----------



## peterws (4. September 2007)

*AW: Ewig nasser Hintern - Ich bin's LEID !!!*

Hallo,

zwei Dinge:

1. GoreTex ist atmungsaktiv und 100% dicht gegen Wasser von außen. Man muss sich aber bewußt sein, das mit der Atmungsaktivität Schluss ist, sobald sich auf der Oberfläche (außen) ein geschlossener Wasserfilm gebildet hat. Beispiel: Regenjacke aus GoreTex ist bei Dauerregen bestimmt nicht mehr atmungsaktiv aber immernoch dicht gegen Wasser von außen. Innen wird es aber durch Feuchteabgabe des Körpers dennoch naß.

2. Versuch mal einen Kanadier anstelle des Kajaks. Da sitzt man höher und hat sein Hinterteil immer im Trockenen.


----------



## goeddoek (4. September 2007)

*AW: Ewig nasser Hintern - Ich bin's LEID !!!*

Moin Burkhard #h


Solltest Du Dir 'ne atmungsaktive Wathose holen, achte darauf, dass die mehrlagig ist. Bei 3 oder weniger Lagen kann es sein, dass das Wasser beim Sitzen durch die Hose dringt.


----------



## Borstenwurm (7. September 2007)

*AW: Ewig nasser Hintern - Ich bin's LEID !!!*

Günstige Funktionsunterwäsche gibt es bei der Firma Kox !!!#6

www.kox.eu

Gruß Borstenwurm:z:z:z


----------



## Rosi (7. September 2007)

*AW: Ewig nasser Hintern - Ich bin's LEID !!!*

burkhard, eine vorsichtige frage: wo wirst du denn immer naß? das ist nicht anzüglich gemeint.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





an den fingern ist das normal, manchmal auch halsbereich und stirn. wenn die stiefel innen naß werden, ist das bedenklich.


----------



## Schutenpiet (8. September 2007)

*AW: Ewig nasser Hintern - Ich bin's LEID !!!*

Gaud dauk hat recht, hab ne simms G3 seitdem ist alles trocken, vorausgesetzt, ich zieh entsprechende Funktionswäsche drunter! ausserdem schön leicht und sehr kleines Packmaß.


:vik::vik:

Peter


----------



## Glxxssbxrg (11. September 2007)

*AW: Ewig nasser Hintern - Ich bin's LEID !!!*

Also, 
da ja einige Nachfragen waren, will ich das noch mal genauer erklären. Ich fahre ein Sit on top - Kajak. Das ist kein Kajak, wo man drinnen sitzt, sondern man sitzt in einer tieferen Mulde oben drauf (fast wie auf einem Surfbrett - nur deutlich sicherer). Sowohl direkt unter der Sitzfläche als auch da, wo die Füße sind gibt es durch das Boot hindurch Löcher, die einen Durchmesser von etwa 4-5 cm haben. Diese Löcher haben den Sinn, das, wenn man z.B. im Küstenbereich fährt, Spritzwasser gleich wieder abfließen kann. Auf einem Binnensee, wenn es also nur wenig bis kein Spritzwasser gibt, kann man die Löcher mit porösen Stöpseln etwas abdichten. Trotzdem kommt noch genügend Wasser durch und man sitzt dann ewig in einer Pfütze. Und genau diese Nässe meine ich. Entweder habe ich einen nassen Po, weil das Wasser von außen reinkommt, oder es ist Feuchtigkeit durch die natürliche Aspiration des Körpers.
Das mit der Funktionsunterwäsche werde ich mal testen. Mit der atmungsaktiven Wathose habe ich noch mein Problem, wieviele Lagen sollte denn so eine Hose haben, damit auch wirklich nichts reinkommt?

*AFS-Beckmann:  *

Was ist denn "ne simms G3"

Aber noch mal "Danke" für Eure Tipps.
Burkhard


----------



## Truttafriend (11. September 2007)

*AW: Ewig nasser Hintern - Ich bin's LEID !!!*



Gleissberg schrieb:


> *AFS-Beckmann:  *
> 
> Was ist denn "ne simms G3"



Eine Wathose, guggst du hier


----------



## goeddoek (11. September 2007)

*AW: Ewig nasser Hintern - Ich bin's LEID !!!*



Gleissberg schrieb:


> Also,
> 
> Ich fahre ein Sit on top - Kajak. Das ist kein Kajak, wo man drinnen sitzt, sondern man sitzt in einer tieferen Mulde oben drauf (fast wie auf einem Surfbrett - nur deutlich sicherer). Sowohl direkt unter der Sitzfläche als auch da, wo die Füße sind gibt es durch das Boot hindurch Löcher, die einen Durchmesser von etwa 4-5 cm haben.
> 
> Burkhard




Moin Burkhard |wavey:

Na - da werde ich aber hellhörig :q

Was für ein SOT hast Du denn ? Hast Du nicht ein paar Fotos und einen kleinen Bericht für uns ?

Ich glaube, ich bin derzeit nicht der Einzige, der sich nach einem Sit on Top umsieht :m


----------



## Schutenpiet (12. September 2007)

*AW: Ewig nasser Hintern - Ich bin's LEID !!!*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Moin Burkhard |wavey:
> 
> Na - da werde ich aber hellhörig :q
> 
> ...




Auch wissen  |supergri|supergri|supergri
peter


----------



## Glxxssbxrg (12. September 2007)

*AW: Ewig nasser Hintern - Ich bin's LEID !!!*

Ich werde mal ein paar Bilder machen; aber komme bestimmt erst Anfang der nächsten Woche dazu. Ich hab`s analog der amerikanischen Vorbilder ein wenig aufgerüstet. Nur ein Echolot fehlt mir noch. Das kommt aber bestimmt auch in der nächsten Zeit.
Auch wenn ich über die Nässe klage - das Ding ist schon echt gut, wiegt 20 Kilo, transportiere es auf dem Autodach, kann es überall ins Wasser lassen, brauche keine Slipanlage und kann eigentlich überall fischen. Ich bin zwar nicht so schnell wie ein Boot mit 5 PS, komme aber auch zügig voran. Die Geschwindigkeit habe ich noch nicht genau messen können, denke aber eine Strecke von ca. 1000 Meter kann ich gut in 15 Minuten paddeln. So schnell dürfte wohl kaum ein Belly sein.
Also ich mach mal ein paar Bilder .

Burkhard


----------



## goeddoek (12. September 2007)

*AW: Ewig nasser Hintern - Ich bin's LEID !!!*

Besten Dank, Burkhard - und wart' nicht so lang damit #h


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (12. September 2007)

*AW: Ewig nasser Hintern - Ich bin's LEID !!!*

für den sommer kann ich dir nur empfehlen von der wathose auf badeshorts umzusteigen. auf nem see oder nem fluss oder auf der ostsee wirds dir garantiert nicht kalt. zumindest nicht, wenn kein wind pfeift und/oder die sonne scheint


----------



## Schutenpiet (13. September 2007)

*AW: Ewig nasser Hintern - Ich bin's LEID !!!*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Besten Dank, Burkhard - und wart' nicht so lang damit #h



In unserem Alter könnten wir uns noch ne Montage für´n Aussenborder überlegen  :q:q

Peter


----------



## BB-cruiser (13. September 2007)

*AW: Ewig nasser Hintern - Ich bin's LEID !!!*

Moin versteh ich das richtig ist ein SOT etwas für betagte ehemalige Bellybootkapitäne ?:qGibbet sowat auch schon mit Stützrädern (ausleger) ?Gruß Roland#6


----------



## Schutenpiet (13. September 2007)

*AW: Ewig nasser Hintern - Ich bin's LEID !!!*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> Moin versteh ich das richtig ist ein SOT etwas für betagte ehemalige Bellybootkapitäne ?:qGibbet sowat auch schon mit Stützrädern (ausleger) ?Gruß Roland#6



So isses, ein und aussteigen mit ´nem Lifter und man wird vom zugeteilten ZIVI rumgerudert
:q:q

Peter


----------



## goeddoek (13. September 2007)

*AW: Ewig nasser Hintern - Ich bin's LEID !!!*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> Moin versteh ich das richtig ist ein SOT etwas für betagte ehemalige Bellybootkapitäne ?:qGibbet sowat auch schon mit Stützrädern (ausleger) ?Gruß Roland#6




Die könnten das durchaus nutzen :q


Peter und mir geht es eigentlich nur darum noch schneller an den Fisch zu kommen, das bei weiteren Anfahrten ( über 300 -500m würde ich nie mit dem BB rausfahren) und das auch noch bei niedrigen Temperaturen :vik:


----------



## Schutenpiet (13. September 2007)

*AW: Ewig nasser Hintern - Ich bin's LEID !!!*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Die könnten das durchaus nutzen :q
> 
> 
> Peter und mir geht es eigentlich nur darum noch schneller an den Fisch zu kommen, das bei weiteren Anfahrten ( über 300 -500m würde ich nie mit dem BB rausfahren) und das auch noch bei niedrigen Temperaturen :vik:



Hast vollkommen recht, ich denke da genauso.
Außerdem kann man auch schleppfischen, und auf vielen Binnengewässern ist ein Belly nicht zugelassen ... 
Deswegen werde ich trotzdem weiter mit dem Bauchboot rumpaddeln, ist aber vom Grundsatz her ne etwas andere Zielrichtung. allein wenn man sieht, wie lange du für die 500m im Belly brauchst im Vergleich zum SOT, hinzu kommt Unsinkbarkeit vom SOT, und ich muss nicht mit dem Hintern in der eisigen Ostsee sitzen. :q


Peter


----------

